# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  Burj Dubai Tower, the Tallest Building Worldwide

## travelland

Read about this unique building, and see some very beautiful photos in the article below.


"We weren't sure how high we could go," said Bill Baker, the building's structural engineer. "It was kind of an exploration...a learning experience."

----------


## justinthomsony

Burj Al Arab is one of the great example of luxuriousness. This one is completely one of awesome illustration of committed hospitality. I haven't gone to there, but I am planning to visit Dubai in this summer. It's exotically one of elegant place to get higher fun in Dubai. As the structure of hotel building is really marvelous and exceptional.

----------

